# My Tilley Hat



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just got the new Tilley catalogue in the mail today. I got to thinking of how long I have had my Tilley hat and where its been. I got that original Tilley hat when that was the only thing they made. They never even had a store back then, it was a little ad in some other magazine that I seen it in. You filled out the little form and mailed it in. It was expensive even back then but I took a chance on it and of all the things I have ever owned in my life that were advertised as being forever, that thing is about the only item that has. This hat of mine has been all over the world and has been worn consistently and on the lakes and seas for over 25 years. There is not even a thread out of place on that hat.

Over the years we have purchased more of the Tilley stuff, mainly for travel and all of it has been top quality stuff. They really do make it to last and to handle what it claims to handle. Nothing is really cheap but at least you know if you put the money out it is going to do what it claims. Tilley is a Canadian success story. I love roaming around that big store in Toronto.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

They replaced a hat for me about 20 years ago because there was a grommet that fell out. I still have the original and its replacement. The hats take a lot of abuse and I usually reserve them for the garden, beach, and boats. My Dad had all manner of Tilley clothes, but I never really cottoned on to the stuff beyond the hats and the hemp shirts and a jacket. They used to make nice shorts for fishing. Great quality.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the moldy.old, crumpled Tilley I use for sailing. The fake ones just aren't big enough to keep the sun off. Now if I just had to wear it .. that would mean spring was here and I was sailing .. sigh ..


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The wide brim on the hat, when positioned just right, makes an excellent parabolic reflector for monitoring your acoustic guitar playing.:food-smiley-015:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love my Tilly hat too, but wasn't a fan of the underwear... It doesn't look as nice on my head.largetongue

Seriously though, my Tilly is yellow from sweat stains after a summer wearing it on a construction site, but it is still totally intact, definitely the best father's day gift I ever got. Maybe I need to make a grommet fall out so I can get a new one too.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just an idea..

I used to live close to a Tilly store in Vancouver and they had a wall of pictures of where the hats have been.
Great idea for a new thread, don't have one so I am out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My most memorable moment about someone wearing a Tilly hat was this 40ish looking guy, a very impatient man that radiated an anal-retentive, type A personality. He tried to ram his bicycle through one of those exit turnstiles, with all those crossbars, at the Spadina subway station. He got stuck. He never lost it, but I swear if someone said boo, he'd have gone nuclear. I came back from the office an hour and a half later. TTC maintenance was just removing the bicycle. He still hadn't blown. But by that time, if someone had even glanced at him from the corner of their eye, he would have gone nova.

I wrote short fiction for fun for about five years, until I started playing guitar again. I incorporated this guy into a story, as a foil to the main character. He was simply known as Tilly Hat in the story. Sorry guys.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think I bought a Tilley hat in gradeschool before a camping trip. I couldn't tell you where it is now though, probably somewhere in the side hall of my parents' house haha.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Love the moldy.old, crumpled Tilley I use for sailing. The fake ones just aren't big enough to keep the sun off. Now if I just had to wear it .. that would mean spring was here and I was sailing .. sigh ..



If you're looking for crew let me know.... I like foredeck


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ashm70 said:


> If you're looking for crew let me know.... I like foredeck


Dat's my seat


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My dad wears a Tilley hat all the time in the summer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wear plain black baseball cap. No emblems, no words, blank, zip, nothing. I don't wear it backwards, side ways, or upside down. And to be very specific, a baseball cap, not a trucker hat, not a hip-hop hat. If I'm outside in the sun, sunscreen on the ears and the back of the neck.

Well, I do flip it backwards when I have to take a vertical photograph. The lid will get in the way of the camera.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tilley always has been and always will be the name of quality!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

My new one. Not a Tilley


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a couple of those.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> My new one. Not a Tilley
> 
> View attachment 216097


Wow! Great style you chose. You can really rock that hat! Awesome.

You gotta wear this at RW!


----------

